# Archery Evolution new reviews - when???



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wondering when the new evaluations will be coming out? They are very much appreciated.


----------



## ND Swede (Feb 21, 2009)

I see there are some people looking at this thread so thought I'd share the info I received from Jon at Archery Evolution.

here's a link to their website: http://www.archeryevolution.com/reports.php


We normally start testing in Feb/March and we have some stragglers through April... information is released in the May/June time-frame. - Jon


----------

